

Ask HN: Adsense Fake Clicks - Ardit20

For the past 4 days some persons or perhaps a bot keeps coming to my website and clicking on the ads. I went through the logs yesterday and they all seem to be different IPs from what seems legitimate businesses, yet on google analytics it shows them all under one network location.<p>Am I able to stop this bot or people visiting my website through blocking it somehow by using network location? If not what can I possibly do since they seem to use different IPs all the time?
======
makecheck
You might be able to obfuscate things a little on your end, if you can change
the source code used to generate your ads.

For example, the bot is probably searching the page for links matching
specific URLs, but it might be fooled by selective use of URL encoding. Say,
if you replaced the letter "o" with %6f in your ad hrefs, the links should
still work, but they'd no longer match in a simple text search.

~~~
Ardit20
Perhaps I should have mentioned that I am not a programmer.

I have read your comment a few times and from my understanding it seems that
you are suggesting to replace a letter o with %6f which doesn't seem to work.
The ad code is in script language, javascript, so there is no a=heref, only
<http://> and the address.

You did remind me though that I use both contexad and adsense. Context ads
give you the option of entering a back up ad provider, so I have entered
adsense for that. It seems that most of the clicks are targeted at these ads,
as the two adsense slots which have the original google adsense code, have not
been clicked at all.

------
ScottWhigham
You can report the fraud but #### - Google is just not usually going to say,
"You're right and we're wrong" in my experience. I've reported fraud many
times and, although I can't be 100% certain due to years of advertising, but I
don't recall Google ever once coming back in my favor.

~~~
Ardit20
I have reported it already. Google is able to detect that the clicks are fake,
so in adsense it shows 0 earnings and ecpm. I do not know if this will effect
future legitimate earnings though and I do not know how to stop it.

